# Hades Costume Help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My son had to choose a Greek God for his school project. He chose Hades. He wants to be dressed up and use some props. HELP!!! I know he has a staff, but Im having trouble thinking of a good way to make the helmet. I would love to have something really unique and fun for the both of us to make together. He is extremely excited. Maybe something with LED eyes for the staff. Also any other prop ideas or things you know that I may be able to turn into a great prop for him for his presentation would REALLY help. THANKS


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Spider web with flashing leds
Don't forget pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're up for making a three headed dog, nothing says underworld like Cerberus.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For a costume, a toga, if your son will wear it, sandals, an ornate crown, a full beard and mustache, a two pronged staff. and an empty leash and color with a dog tag that say "Cerberus", with the address being "the underworld", make up a phone number, maybe something referring to ancient times. One of those invisible dog leashes might be fun for this, beyond that, and empty leash with your son "looking for his dog".
Now where could that little rascal have gone?
You might look at a chain for a belt, and soe fancy old skeleton keys to unlock the various sections of the underworld.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oooh I love those ideas and I'll definitely ask him about doing the invisible Cerberus. I had thought to do it with a reindeer, but I just wont have the time and I really want it to be something he does most of the work on. THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Helmet help HERE:
BTW - I like to start with a foam dollar store "hard hat" as the base for the helmet, to glue other foam to and to paint. I did not make a tutorial though.

I think you can buy skulls with LEDs inside that could be mounted on a staff, too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Just remember he was the god of the Underworld, so his helmet or crown needs to reflect that, he was on the same level with his brothers Zeus and Poseidon. He chose the underworld as his realm/kingdom. Remember that the Underworld wasn't just hell, but included what we would now call heaven, and the Elysian Fields, the resting place of heroes and warriors. There are plenty of artists renditions of Hades in sculpture and paintings to use as guidelines, but part of this formula has to include what your son will wear and what he can create. Take some photos of the finished product though, I think we would all like to see what you come up with.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

To go with the invisible or missing Cerebus, you could put three collars on the leash. And, you could make up a few flyers with a picture of a three headed dog on it, but drawn to look more like an archaic etching. The poster could say "Lost Dog" or "Have you seen my Dog?" in Greek Latin. He could casually post them around the school.

If he has a lady friend his age who was willing to join in (and has the same school assignment), she could wear a costume and be Persephone. I'd stain the fingertips of her right hand with pomegranate juice, but I'm just weird about tiny details where mythology is concerned.

As a crown, a laurel made with black feathers would look good.

A death's head staff would be super cool, but you could also make a short gladius sword for him to carry. Provided the school does not freak out over any kind of weapon, foam or otherwise.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Helmet base can be a gallon milk jug, too.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Text for your flier or poster for Cerberus/Fluffy, You may be able to do a screen capture of the three headed dog from the first of the Harry Potter movies.
"Have you seen my puppy?
(Photo or image of your dog)
Eats anything, fond of children."


----------

